

JooJoo (ex-crunch-pad) IPad killer - pre order available - tzury
https://thejoojoo.com/sites/

======
jpcx01
I gotta admit, it looks a lot better than the iPad. Same price and better
screen. And even though I thought JooJoo was a retarded name a few months ago
(and still do), it's still a better name than the iPad.

------
iamdave
Barely on the market and it's an iPad killer. I like the way you think.

------
ScottWhigham
It's the iPad for people who don't want the 9" screen version - or that is
who, I guess, they are targeting.

